# Dusty the Diving Dog



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear about Dusty. I loved the video of him diving.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers going to Dusty's foster parents....

RIP Dusty!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Dusty. 
I loved watching the dive video!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

He must of been the life of many partys. May you swim longer, dive deeper, and rest easier dusty. Rest in peace.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sad. 

My DH and I had the pleasure of knowing Dusty through his foster parents. They also fostered our Barkley, another special needs GRRNT dog plagued with terrible allergies. We were priviledged to attend many pool parties with the foster parents and Dusty. In fact DH filmed these You Tube videos of him:









 
Here are some photos we took at our last visit this past summer. Dusty would hold the Kong and when he was ready he would drop it himself in the pool and dive for it. 



















He was a wonderful dog and had a very happy life, despite his physical challenges. RIP sweet Dusty, may you retrieve those Kongs in the best swimming pool in Heaven. Thank you for making me smile. We will miss you terribly. I hope Barkley has greeted you and shown you around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart. Godspeed sweet Dusty. My prayers go out to Mike and Barb. I cannot fathom how hard it must be to be away at this time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed to dear Dusty! I feel so bad for dogs that are plagued by horrible allergies with not much relief. My friend has a golden like that.

His diving was amazing. I am sure he is diving in Heaven.
That is so sad that his fosterparents were gone when he passed. : (


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP Dusty....run free!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

RIP Amazing Dusty. Dive free at the bridge.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Dive free in a pool full of kongs Dusty. Sending condolences to all that love him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Tears for that sweet sugar face. What a love. Well done dear Dusty, I know you will be missed.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Condolences go out to his foster parents and all who loved that darling dog. He would put a smile on anyone's face. Sleep well, Dusty....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Today has been very sad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to all that loved and cared for him. What a sweet sugar faced boy and a great diver too. RIP Dusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I am SO SORRY to hear about Dusty Dog.
He sounds like such a sweetheart dog and I love the video.

Please give my sympathy to his FOSTER PARENTS.

Dusty is playing will all at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure Snobear is showing him around!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a photo collage I'll be giving to his foster parents, showing some of our favorite photos of Dusty with his Kong.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Dusty will truly be missed. I loved the diving video and the pictures in the collage are so sweet. Dusty has such a beautiful face. Rest in peace sweet Dusty.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those videos just made me smile. He was so talented. I feel so bad for his foster family that they were not there when he passed but they should know they gave him such a great life he knew he was loved. Dusty may you have many days diving at the bridge for kongs. Swim Free Sweet Boy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My condolences to Dusty's family and to all that new him

Keep diving Dusty at the bridge


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard & Dive Deep Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love







http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=15647


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dusty*

Rest in peace, sweet Dusty!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this until today. RIP Sweet Dusty. I hope his parents are coping as well. I can only imagine how difficult it must have been when they learned that he went to the Bridge and they could not be there. 

His big wet moppy head reminds me so much of my Sam. He too loved the water. Maybe Dusty will show Sam how to retrieve a Kong or two.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful sweet face he had. It is so great that he he could have fun and do thinkgs he loved to do---and was loved---depsite all his problems.


----------

